# HELP---200 people holiday party



## marvinkmooney (Nov 7, 2012)

I need some ideas for feeding around 200 people at a Christmas dinner party.

I'm planning on buffet style because then everyone can serve themselves.

There will be kids and adults.

I have a budget for $1000, but that also needs to include some simple decorations and tablecloths, plates, napkins, etc.

Any ideas?

Simple would be best.

Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

From my experience,disposable table coverings and place settings will cost $2.00-$2.50/person or $400-$500, that leaves you $500-$600 for food.

It looks like a very lean menu to me...


----------



## marvinkmooney (Nov 7, 2012)

I just met with a few people and decided to do some pot roasts (cooked in crockpots) and ham, and potatoes, with rolls and salad. I will price it all out, but think it should work out fine. 

Doing some research at Costco, the cups, plasticware, plates, etc., should only cost around $150-200. The hams and potatoes come to $300.  That still leaves $500 for the roasts and rolls and salad.  I think we will not have a problem.

Also, we are going to have the decorations provided by someone and won't cost anything.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

well a thousand for 200 head is only 5.00 per person--as a caterer i couldnt even approach it for that. i realize youre taking strictly cost here, but still i agree thats running awfully tight with little room for the unexpected.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what I figured and its rock bottom   1/2 lb. beef raw weight pp  =100lbs at lets say 3.00lb

$300.00  Ham $125.00 Potatoes $35.00  A decent type salad  with topping and dressings  $100-120  rolls/butter 1 each $50-.00  Veggies,herbs and spices for making pot roast $20.00.

Minimum here alone $630.00. This is bare bones minimum. Collect more then $5.00 pp to start, you can always give it back if you don't use.

Decent paper tableclothes min 2.00 ea  you need 20 for indy tables of 10 plus service table $60.00 

Naps (not fall apart ones) 25.00  plates heavy as there is gravy involved  30.00  heavy plastic silverware (knives have to cut) 60.00. cups cold (12 0unce)24.00. Garbage can liners  heavy duty 30.00. service plastic ware $10.00. Sterno to keep hot $20.00  Aluminum pans so meat can be sliced and laid out  20.00   Chaffers light duty Costco  min 6 @ 8,00 ea, 48.00  $327,00plus tax.7%

630.  plus  350.00      (*980.00 )   no dessert or  no coffee service   to close for my blood.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Your biggest expense seems to bethe meat. If your budget is non-increasable, either cut the slab of meat as a main

and substitute some meat BASED dishes.... casseroles or similar, and dont try to make them meat-rich,....or.....scream "help"

to the others attending, and ask them to bring all the serviceware, even the table coverings. You didnt mention if you

were set on real linens--I always used rolls of vinyl covering and cutom cut my owm.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

consider just doing desserts.......


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If your doing ham & potatoes , toss in a coleslaw. , it's worth it. 
Can anyone in the group make a raisin sauce ? 



An easy recipe and a good one for this time of year is pudding au chomeur. You can make a few trays of this in advance. 
Again, maybe some ladies will contribute a few pies , cakes etc...

Petals


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes Petals  a nice Raisin sauce would go well with this,.as would candied sweets and forget the beef. Make something with chicken or turkey.instead


----------

